# What is this bug!!



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi everybody, 
I found this crawling around in my tinc cage. I took it out to snap a few pics, and I think it's some type of millipede. Is it good or bad?



















Jordan


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

[/list]


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

It's a millipede


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

it is definitely a myriapod, or millipede. They are herbivorous, so no threat.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

No, these are a threat to eggs. I don't know if they'll completely eat an egg, but they will try. I always remove the eggs before any real damage was done and I've been able to get rid of the little buggers. Picked them out one at a time. Good luck.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

They will overtake a viv too. I had soo many in one viv from just a couple of them that I had to take it down.


----------

